# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Discussion here>> Mcnpro light Box version 1.3.0.5

## mohamed73

Quote:
     					Originally Posted by *Mcnbox* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.3.0.5? New!! Hot!!  SPD new flash ICs addedSPD SC6531 bootloader improvedSPD SC65xx IMEI function improvedSPD 6820 /8810 full improvedCoolSand new flash ICs addedSome small reported bugs fixedUpdate Main Installer to 1.3.0.5    Upgrading from Previous Versions: 
    As usual, Version 1.3.0.5 request install version 1.3.0.4 at first,,  We recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade  to new version which is available for all customers with valid, To  download that from support section ! You also can using Updater direct  upgrade to last version._      *NEW ver 1.3.0.5 fully supported read/write/formet for 6820/8810 cpu*     see test report new ver *1.3.0.5 
 READ FLASH FROM KARBONN A1+PHONE  
READFLASH LOG   
WRITEFLASH & FORMET LOG HERE FROM* *KARBONN A6  
WRITE FLASH*    *FORMET*  **

----------


## وليد الواوي

جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------

